# Is this some kind of Foulbrood?



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I have seen some hives like this too, and thought it was just the bees being hygienic for something. I am interested in this thread too.


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

They did pull some brood out of the comb, the ones in the picture I pulled out myself. I think they are being hygenic by removing some, but what are they being hygenic about? This is only a little patch on some honey comb, if it stops raining I am going to inspect all the hives to make sure this is just a little problem. WVMJ


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

maybe they clustered during the rain and those drones got chilled and died. They look pretty normal to me but it's hard to say since we don't know the exact stage they're at.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

looks like a mite problem. watch them and treat if necessary. good luck


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

It appears they where raising some drone brood in the larger cells drawn out for honey storage. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

JRG13 said:


> maybe they clustered during the rain and those drones got chilled and died. They look pretty normal to me but it's hard to say since we don't know the exact stage they're at.


Temps have not been cold enough for clustering or chilling of brood.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

KQ6AR said:


> larger cells drawn out for honey storage.


Never heard of that. You are saying there are three cell sizes, worker, drone and honey cell?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm betting some sort of virus. Have you taken this to your State Apiculturalist? Hvae you sent any pupae samples to Beltsville?

Are you seeing this anywhere else in this hive or any other hives? Can you describe the state of the colony? It's general health?

If there are more examples of this phenomenon please Post photos.

How were you taking honey from this hive? One frame at a time? Fumer boards? Bee escape?

Oh yeah, not some kind of Foulbrood. The foulbroods don't effect the drones. So not a foulbrood.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Not three, but a wide range of sizes. Sometimes the ones in the center are small for worker brood, while the ones around the edges are larger for honey. At least that's what I've seen in some of my hives. 



sqkcrk said:


> Never heard of that. You are saying there are three cell sizes, worker, drone and honey cell?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay, I think I understand what you are getting at, but I don't think there are ever any cells too big or too little for worker or drone larvae and pupae to occupy and successfully grow in and emerge from.


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I am thinking it was the chilled brood theory. I went in today, they were really hot, they are working on finishing up 2 supers of honey, there is a med and deep full of bees, smoke just pissed them off and for the first time in my own yard I had to stop the inspection and let them cool down a few minutes. This seems to be a very active and strong hive, no deformed bees or weird wings. I did see some SHB, put in a trap underneath the SBB with veg oil in it. Thanks for the help.

WVMJ


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

WVMJ said:


> I am thinking it was the chilled brood theory.
> 
> WVMJ


How cold has it been there? It would have to be below 45 degrees to chill brood.


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

No not that cold. WVMJ


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Have the bees in the hive cleaned it up yet?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i still think it is mite related. you had 2 mites from 10 drones and I dont see any wings in the photo.(spin off problem)


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Have the bees in the hive cleaned it up yet?


No, I removed the frame for honey, they had pulled some of the brood out. WVMJ


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

beeware10 said:


> i still think it is mite related. you had 2 mites from 10 drones and I dont see any wings in the photo.(spin off problem)


Possible, I treated yesterday with hopguard. I tried to do an inspection but they were the most foul tempered I have ever seen them and instantly attacked. I am hoping they find the buckwheat to their liking and are busy with it next weekend so I can open up the hive and take a more detailed look. 

WVMJ


----------

